# May 14th Tech Chat Summary



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Dish Technical Forum 5-14-07
© 2007 DBSTalk.com
All Rights Reserved 

Your Hosts: Mark Jackson and Dan Minnick

Tonight's Agenda includes:

HD Programming Update
ITV Update with Scott Higgins
HD Mapdown
RaySat Guest: Kevin Bruestle
Wild Blue Update with Steve Shute
Cinemax-HD now available on channel 310 (Mapped Down Channel is #130, on Channel 9458) Lots of conditions with that one:​· Must have Dish pointed @ 129 or 61.5​· Must have ViP Series Receiver​· Must Subscribe to Dish HD​Or​· Pay an enabling fee of $6.00/mo for the HD locals and subscribe to the Cinemax Premium Movie Package.​Regional Sports in HD· Sun Sports​
o Miami Heat​
o Florida Panthers​
o Tampa Bay Devil Rays​
o Florida Marlins​
o Orlando Magic​
· Sport South​
o Atlanta Braves​
o Atlanta Hawks​
o Atlanta Thrashers​
o Memphis Grizzlies​
o Nashville Predators​
· FSN Midwest​
o Cardinals​
o Blues​
· FSN Mountain​
o Rockies​
o Jazz​
· FSN Southwest​
o Rangers​
o Astros​
o Stars​
o Rockets​
o Spurs​
o Mavericks​
· FSN Prime Ticket​
o Dodgers​
o Clippers​
o Ducks​
· FSN West​
o Lakers​
o Angels​
o Ducks​
o Kings​
· FSN Florida​
o Marlins​
o Devil Rays​
o Panthers​
· FSN South​
o Hurricanes​
o Predators​
o Hawks​
o Grizzlies​
o Braves​
Recap of 9 HD RSNs on Dish· Conditions:​
o Must reside in qualifying areas​
o Must subscribe to AT 100 plus or higher​
o Must subscribe to DishHD​
o Must have a ViP series receiver​ViP current boxes are 622 or 211 model receivers.

Scott HigginsSummarizes ITV​
· Ability to add programming​
· Trying to make your life easier&#8230;.​
· View Statements​
· Pay Bills​
· Billing Info​
· Billing Options​
· Blah blah blah&#8230;Lost me​
· Games​Talks about Dish ONLINE (Website for customers)

Home Page "6 Degrees in 60" Video
Dish Theater (Content Online)
Dish Music (Content Online)
Can accrue loyalty points with downloads
Dish Games
Promotions for Dish Customers (Like Papa Johns Pizza)
Future ability to program DVR receivers from the website.
Q&A (Peanut Gallery Experts)

Do any of the Sirius Channels broadcast in 5.1 Dolby Digital
No, any no current plans to do so, at the moment.

What channels are broadcast in Dolby 5.1
Jan Johnson answers
Content providers and content determine (Paraphrased)


Customer Feature Request
Content folders to organize recorded events
Dan Minnick answers
Phase 1 (Sometime this summer)
Will collapse alike recordings

Phase 2 (Much later this year)
Custom Folders
Name a folder
Set a timer with rules to put event in&#8230;




Team says not enough calls, please call&#8230;&#8230; We're here to help&#8230;.

Q&A Continued:

Tom: Do you need a phone to get Sat TV, 
No but highly advisable
PPV
Customer Service App
On Dual Tuner receivers it waives Second Tuner fee

David: What channel does my VCR have to be on to record from Tuner 2 of my receiver?
Must set VCR to same channel as the Agile Modulator setup (i.e. Ch60 Air&#8230;etc&#8230
Must set timers manually
Consider a DVR

Give away: an installed ViP622

Trivia Question
What SPDIF stand for and what is the specific relationship of use on Dish Network receivers?

What's going on with the Software Group?


Not rolling out a lot of features since last Tech Chat.
Recap and demonstration of HD Mapdowns
Recap and demonstration of Dish PASS (Options HD vs. SD)
Shows how to disable HD Mapdowns


Mark talks about Mobile, Introduces Kevin from RaySat
Kevin from RaySat goes through a RaySat Presentation
· SpeedRay 1000
o System made up of:
§ Antenna
§ Indoor Unit (IDU) (Power and communications)
§ Dish 311 receiver (*Editor comment* The 311 is currently the only receiver, at the moment, that can auto switch the In Motion dish between 110/119 etc&#8230; I know this as I own a RaySat)
§ RF Remote
· Delivers In Motion Sat TV Programming
· Specifically Designed to operate with Dish
· Low Profile design
· Fully Automated
· Quick and easy install
· New IDU available soon (Lists new features of IDU)
· Coverage area
· Pricing
o MSRP = $2,400
o Install = $300-$500
o Total = around $2,700 - $2,900
o Doesn't include Dish 311 receiver or monthly programming fees
· Summary of SpeedRay 1000
o Lower 48 states coverage (*Editor comment* a bit conservative in my opinion, works fine in Illinois.)
o Receives MobileDish 100/200 lineups
o Locals may become available at a later date
o Can locate dealers by calling 1-800-561-9280

New Generation Antenna (T5) (Coming Soon)
· Antenna -Smaller and less Weight - with Magnetic Base
· Newer IDU version
· Dish 311
· RF Remote
· 3rd Quarter availability
· Coverage rated for Eastern US
· Summary of T5
o Offered only to Eastern US customer
o Receives MobileDish 100/200 lineups
o Locals may become available at a later date
o Can locate dealers by calling 1-800-561-9280
o Pricing
§ MSRP = $995
§ Installation = $150-$250
§ Total cost about = $1,145-$1,245
· Final Slide compares T5 verses the SpeedRay 1000 products

Mark talks about Dish on the go:

Eligible Programming (New Mobile Programming Packages)
MobileDish 100 @ $29.99/mo
MobileDish 200 @ $42.99/mo
Starz Movie Pak @ $12.99/mo
Encore Movie Pak @ $4.99/mo

Eligible Equipment:
"Only the model 311 will be eligible to be activated on a MobileDish account."

Important Items to Remember:
o A MobileDish account is separate from a Dish Network video account, separate billing statements. (*Editor Comment* I wonder if this kills current RV waivers?)


Local Network and RSNs are not included in a MobileDish package.
MobileDish requires credit card autopay.
For technical questions, must contact retailer or manufacturer.

Kevin brought 6 models of the RaySat racecar and a RaySat pen for trivia giveaways.
Trivia Question: How many orbital slots can a RaySat dish see at any one time?

More Q&A:

Rob: When is ViP222 going to be available in SW Oklahoma, What incentive or upgrade promos will be available?
Available in June or July
Basically like a 322 but the primary receiver is HD and outputs TV1 HD at HD resolutions to an HDTV and SD on TV2.
No answers on upgrade promotions yet
Hint's to another upcoming receiver

Randy: Has 211, Asks if the 211 will be able to hook up an external hard drive and make it a DVR.
Yes it is true, showed at Team Summit
Will require an enabling fee
Hints to other receivers getting this feature

Adolph: Picture quality degrade color wise, grayscale, blah blah blah&#8230;.
Mark, Dan, and Jan haven't heard of this issue.

Email: Like to see ability to connect DVR to PC and pull content off DVR.

No sir, content providers and content protection

2nd half of email question: Software update to allow user to select which tuner content is recorded to.
Dan describes Dual and Single mode, doesn't seem to fully understand emailed question. (*Editor Comment* I have complained about this as well)


Gene: When will the Ethernet port be enabled on the 622, will it be like AT&T homeport?
Dan- Scott mentioned setting timer via internet already, this will be done via Ethernet/broadband connection.
Mark hints to future show talking about innovative ways to connect a622 to the internet.
Dish ONLINE coming soon, shown at Team Summit (IPTV) to deliver downloaded content via broadband
Extra storage via External hard drive?
Dish Online coming in Fall
Fun new content options coming soon
Avoids Home zone upgrade questions for existing customer

Leo: RaySat, at what point will they move beyond an 311 receiver?
o Chris: Looking at potential for 211 future software support (*Editor comment* As a RaySat owner, I will say, that technically, you can use it with almost any single tuner Dish receiver, however only the 311 has the software to support orbital switching. What this means is, that if you used a 211, and you were tracking satellite 110, then changed the channel to a channel located on the 119 orbit, the user would have to manually enter a switch orbit command on the IDU to switch the birds. This creates a lost signal error and sometimes causes user to have to reteach the switch matrix. The 311 can switch sats and command the IDU automatically.)

Email: Bob: Do you have an HD receiver that can send HD to more than HDTV?
Started design, but decided not to do it.
Especially DVRs, lots of stress and Hard disks fail fast
Decided to do something special when you put 2 622's together in the same house, more on that in the future.

Update with WildBlue from Steve:

Service so popular that spot beams were sold out in certain parts of country
Another satellite was launched to expand
Summary WildBlue
Comparison to Dialup

Package Comparison
Silver
Up to 512K Down L
Up to 128K Up L
5 email accounts
18 months of Antivirus Software

Gold
Up to 1.0M Down L
Up to 200K Up L
5 email accounts
18 months of Antivirus Software

Platinum Up to 1.5M Down L
Up to 256K Up L
5 email accounts
18 months of Antivirus Software


Additional Services:
Web hosting
24/7 Tech Support
Customizable News Homepage
Compatible with PC and Mac
Bundling?
Can provide service and bill on Dish Bill
Customer Offer
Lease
$199 Upfront Fee
Warranty
Free install ($179.95 Value)

Video/Internet "Double Play"
Bundled Billing
One point of contact for video and high speed internet
High Speed Internet, $100 rebate with Dish, $10 a month for 10 months.


Shows picture of dish and modem

Mentions new satellite again
Shows geographic availabilities of service

Trivia Winners:

For 622: SPDIF = Sony Philips Digital Interface Format, Digital output on Dish receiver to deliver Dolby Digital 5.1, (winner = Shawn O'Donnell).
*I hear FM radio on Tech Chat&#8230;. Mistake???*

RaySat Answer can see birds but can only track one at a time&#8230;
Winners:
Jeff Schaffer
Mike Scott
Mark Blanchard
Jimmy Battonfield


Next Charlie Chat June 11th.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I think you lack details on the chat Jason.:sure:


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

no mention of a release date for external hd support for the 622 :-(


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Great job Jason.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I wish vBulletin did a better job with bullet points in this vB version....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I am just not happy on how the forum software interpreted my bullets, so here is the original summary in .pdf format.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I read summary on both here & sat guys was just fine here. In fact had DVR'd it since I had other stuff to do. After reading the summaries I just deleted it and was glad I didn't bother watching it. Only thing I missed was a chance to get a 2nd 622. But if you win does that mean you have to commit to another 18 months?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the recap Jason... I know how much work it can be even though I am always stuck at work unable to even participate in the chats.  

Based on some of the questions.. Looks like they are working on some features that have been talked about on the wish lists. Cool. 

No mention of Native Pass through.. THat feature sure seems to have gone quiet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

> Cinemax-HD now available on channel 310 (Mapped Down Channel is #130, on Channel 9458)  Lots of conditions with that one:​ · Must have Dish pointed @ 129 or 61.5​ · Must have ViP Series Receiver​ · Must Subscribe to Dish HD​ Or​ · Pay an enabling fee of $6.00/mo for the HD locals and subscribe to the Cinemax Premium Movie Package.​


That recap makes it look like the same mistake in the Dish Press release. Seems to imply that subscribing to DishHD would get you Cinemax HD... but this is not true.

Should be presented as "Either DishHD and subscribe to Cinemax or pay $6 enabling fee and subscribe to Cinemax". I didn't see the Chat last night so I don't know how they said it vs this recap... but wanted to post again in case anyone was getting confused by the misdirection.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Would that I was able to participate. If I had not been so distracted by a work disaster, I would have called and asked if there was any progress on the Dish-enabled Media Center PC card that was talked about sometime around the last CES. Having a two-tuner HD MediaCenter (Vista Home Premium or Ultimate) PC would keep me as a Dish customer when I go HD.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Great job, Jason! I do find it interesting however that not one caller inquired about a specific technical issue/glitch such as the continuing problem with "audio drops" that have been so heavily discussed in this forum (particularly with the 211)! I was looking forward to participating in this one to ask just that specific question, but got called out of town at the last minute. I just don't understand why some folks post & complain about it in the actual threads, but when the appropriate audience is right there available to communicate with, they say nothing! Oh well.... 

Ken


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well the only way to get hd locals is to pay the hd enabeling fee unless you sub to an hd pack. THis is true as they have to enable the hd part of the 622 receiver. I have this setup on my parents account and I had to go through 2 csrs and the ceo office to get it turned on. My parents didn't want the hd pack , just hd locals and their ota locals.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

khearrean said:


> Great job, Jason! I do find it interesting however that not one caller inquired about the continuing problem with "audio drops" that have been so heavily discussed in this forum (particularly with the 211)! I was out of town & couldn't participate, but I just don't understand why some folks complain about it in the actual threads, but when the appropriate audience is right there available to communicate with, they say nothing! Oh well....
> 
> Ken


That is because the calls are heavily screened and they don't want an ambush call on air that would embarrass them.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Any word on when all the HD RSNs will be illuminated?

En masse, or one at a time?



> Regional Sports in HD
> · Sun Sports
> o Miami Heat
> o Florida Panthers
> ...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Need to put a bullet in the VBulletin bullets . Thanks for the added explanation of how the 311 works with the RaySat.

The EKB May 2007 Tech Forum Summary will be up soon.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

HDMe said:


> That recap makes it look like the same mistake in the Dish Press release. Seems to imply that subscribing to DishHD would get you Cinemax HD... but this is not true.
> 
> Should be presented as "Either DishHD and subscribe to Cinemax or pay $6 enabling fee and subscribe to Cinemax". I didn't see the Chat last night so I don't know how they said it vs this recap... but wanted to post again in case anyone was getting confused by the misdirection.


How can Dish continually misrepresent this, both in the press release and the chat? I find it pretty annoying, given their CSRs don't seem to know what their deals are and misrepresent those too when they are signing you up for an 18 month committment.

And if they want to keep promising this, then why not work out a deal where you can get the HD versions of the premium channels with the HD package for a few dollars more and either raise the price of the HD package or offer two versions of it?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> That is because the calls are heavily screened and they don't want an ambush call on air that would embarrass them.


So basically, "Team says not enough calls, please call&#8230;&#8230; We're here to help&#8230;."
means not enough calls that they really want to/can address, right? I can believe this because I can't imagine people not calling about the fw/rw jumpiness, audio stutter and drop-out issues on the 622. Just hearing them acknowledge that these are problems they are aware of and are working on would go a long way toward making people feel more comfortable.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

HDMe said:


> That recap makes it look like the same mistake in the Dish Press release. Seems to imply that subscribing to DishHD would get you Cinemax HD... but this is not true.
> 
> Should be presented as "Either DishHD and subscribe to Cinemax or pay $6 enabling fee and subscribe to Cinemax". I didn't see the Chat last night so I don't know how they said it vs this recap... but wanted to post again in case anyone was getting confused by the misdirection.


We had the same question so I double checked my screen cap and that is what it says...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dfergie said:


> We had the same question so I double checked my screen cap and that is what it says...


What I wrote, or how HDMe said it should read?

Pretty certain I took that right off the slide.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

What we both wrote (as well as bobabirds EKB summary)


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Marriner said:


> no mention of a release date for external hd support for the 622 :-(


Yes he mentioned that it will be near the end of the year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> What I wrote, or how HDMe said it should read?
> 
> Pretty certain I took that right off the slide.


You did... Since my earlier post this morning, I have seen the slides from the chat... and your recap is 100% in agreement with the Tech Chat from last night. I kind of figured your recap was correct... but it means the folks who made those charts for the Chat used the info from the Press release... and results in Dish continuing to proliferate incorrect info.

I would love to have HBOHD, SHOHD, MAXHD, and StarzHD, if I could pay for them separate from the mega-package price for all the SD channels that I don't want to watch... but I always figured this was a pipe dream that they would ever do that.

Their press release, and now the chat last night, makes customers think they can do just that... get the HD premium without having to subscribe to the movie channel as long as you have the DishHD $20 package.

While very cool if true, since we all know it isn't true... I wish they would issue a retraction/correction. Otherwise, I'm really tempted to call up and ask why mine isn't activated since they have said twice now I should be getting it


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I maybe wrong, but i do believe that they stated you have to subscribe to the Permium channel in order to get the HD channel. Yep the slides were wrong.


----------



## wdingus (Feb 10, 2004)

"Future ability to program DVR receivers from the website."

I suggested this a couple of years ago and the answer I got from Dish was that they'd need a major player to work with. hmm.... And I suppose there's a good reason for using the ethernet interface to send commands. They can already send such commands down the satellite data stream, my receivers sometimes record things they ask it to. They have a web-based TV "guide" and they have a user/password authentication system tying me to my receivers. Seems to me they've had all the pieces to accomplish this for quite a while already.. Oh well, at least it might finally happen.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> Yes he mentioned that it will be near the end of the year.


However, just as last year, they don't mention which year.

The surprising thing to me was the chance that you could turn a 211 into a DVR just by plugging in a USB hard drive. They say they have it running.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a question does anyone have the link to the site that was showen on the chat?? i tried going to dishnetwork.com and could not find the site.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> I have a question does anyone have the link to the site that was showen on the chat?? i tried going to dishnetwork.com and could not find the site.


are you looking for the link to dishonline?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*** http://www.dishonline.com/ ***


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## pringerx (Apr 16, 2005)

> Content folders to organize recorded events
> Dan Minnick answers
> Phase 1 (Sometime this summer)
> Will collapse alike recordings
> ...


This is very cool. I'm looking forward to the collapse/expand recordings feature. I always thought the recording menu could use more organization.

It doesn't seem like a big deal if you only record like 15 events, but this will be great tool if you have _lots_ of recorded episodes from certain shows.


----------

